# Spec Ops training in the Northeast?



## nitrohuck (Jul 13, 2016)

Currently training myself for the PAST test and plan to accomplish my goal of becoming a CCT in the coming years. It looks like I will be taking my PAST sometime in late August or early September, and won't be going to BMT until about December/January.

I've been training solo now for about two months, and have been able to generate great progress compared to where I started (the most out of shape I've been in my whole 27yr old life), but I am interested to see if anyone knows of any programs out in the Northeast that work with prospective spec ops trainees to help further get them ready for what's to come? 

It's certainly been a challenge motivating myself to whoop my own ass everyday and also balance that with a home life and full time job, but it's not a challenge that is defeating me, however it would be nice to get around like minded people for a week's long program or something of the sort.

I've seen programs like the ones hosted by Rescue Athlete, and they look great for my purposes, but are pretty far away (TX and I live in Vermont)... I've done some searching around online but have been unable to really find much in the Northeast, is anyone out there aware of anything that could perhaps fit a mold similar to Rescue Athlete? 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## nitrohuck (Jul 13, 2016)

before anyone corrects me, I'm well aware I was redundant calling it the "PAST test", I know what the T stands for ;) my bad, can't edit posts.


----------

